# À propos de Genius!



## yohanne (1 Décembre 2008)

Voilà mon problème, mon Ipod ne sauvegarde pas mes fichiers Genius! Et J'ignore pourquoi? J'aimerai savoir comment le régler ou si d'autre on le même problème. :rateau:


----------



## yohanne (2 Décembre 2008)

Il n'y a personne qui à le même problème que moi???:hein:


----------



## nicolasf (2 Décembre 2008)

Tu veux parler de tes listes de lecture Genius ? L'enregistrement n'est pas automatique : il faut, quand tu vois la liste Genius, tapoter "Enregistrer". Normalement la liste sera conservée.


----------



## yohanne (3 Décembre 2008)

Dans Itune, tous mes listes de lectures Genius sont bien enregistrer, de ce côté il n'y a aucun problème. Mais sur mon Ipod, les listes de lecture Genius n'apparaissent pas!


----------



## DeepDark (3 Décembre 2008)

yohanne a dit:


> Dans Itune, tous mes listes de lectures Genius sont bien enregistrer, de ce côté il n'y a aucun problème. Mais sur mon Ipod, les listes de lecture Genius n'apparaissent pas!


Tu les a synchronisées?

Et tu as quel iPod?


----------



## yohanne (3 Décembre 2008)

Le Ipod 160 Gb!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

salut Yohanne,

Dans iTunes, faut sélectionner ton ipod et ensuite dans l'onglet ''Musique'' tu coche la liste Genius et ça devrait se  synchroniser.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Décembre 2008)

Alors c'est normal. Tu ne peux pas avoir genius sur ton iPod classic (modèle "trop" vieux).


----------



## yohanne (3 Décembre 2008)

Comment ça trop vieux, je l'ai achété cet été, il y a environ 5 mois à 500$. Mon Ipod n'est pas trop veux, c'est l'un des plus récents.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Décembre 2008)

yohanne a dit:


> Comment ça trop vieux, je l'ai achété cet été, il y a environ 5 mois à 500$. Mon Ipod n'est pas trop veux, c'est l'un des plus récents.


C'est pour ça que j'ai mis vieux entre guillemets...


----------



## Noway-07 (8 Décembre 2008)

Yohanne , tu ne peux pas mettre génius sur ton iPod classic je croit , 
on ne peut mettre Genius selement sur Les iPod Nano chromatic et Les Touch ?! . 

* Juste une petite question ; comment mettre genius sur mon iPod chromatic . ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (8 Décembre 2008)

Noway-07 a dit:


> Yohanne , tu ne peux pas mettre génius sur ton iPod classic je croit ,
> on ne peut mettre Genius selement sur Les iPod Nano chromatic et Les Touch ?! .
> 
> * Juste une petite question ; comment mettre genius sur mon iPod chromatic . ?
> ...


http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/iPod_nano_4th_gen_Guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf (page 42)


----------



## yohanne (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, c'est encore moi!!! Eh! oui, ce n'est pas une erreur!

Juste vous dire que les listes de lectures genius se sont parfaitement incorporer à mon Ipod, même si entre guillements, il est vieux. Je pense savoir c'était quoi le problème, sauf que ce serait trop dur à expliquer. Je vous souhaite à tous de passer une bonne journée et joyeux noël en avance! Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2008)

yohanne a dit:


> Juste vous dire que les listes de lectures genius se sont parfaitement incorporer à mon Ipod, même si entre guillements, il est vieux. Je pense savoir c'était quoi le problème, sauf que ce serait trop dur à expliquer.



Vraiment? 

Parce que ça m'intéresse


----------



## yohanne (11 Décembre 2008)

J'avais relier mes listes genius, aux listes intelligentes. Ils semblent que cela cause problème.


----------



## or&lie (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut a tous! 

Yohanne, j'aimerai bien savoir comment tu a fait car j'ai exactement le meme probleme.


----------

